
Announcing Flatpak – Next Generation Linux Applications - hitz
http://flatpak.org/press/2016-06-21-flatpak-released.html
======
moondev
"Flatpak is designed to run inside a desktop session and relies on certain
session services, such as a dbus session bus and a systemd --user instance.
So, is not a good match for a server."

Well darn. I was hoping this would be a good way to package and install
deployable artifacts in a continuous delivery pipeline, instead of having to
write separate build tasks for rpm and deb

~~~
digi_owl
I love how again and again we get a case of "we are not dependent on systemd,
but we are" from the Gnomes.

